# Uber Pro: Totally Useless



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

That is all.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Wow. You could have posted this clickbait in the other thread. ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe he just wanted....

For things to be all Kozy...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


It certainly hasn't gotten me any more pings than usual.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Like I'm suddenly going from 29% AR to 90% for Uber Pro...not a chance.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> It certainly hasn't gotten me any more pings than usual.


But, at least when you're accepting those pings (to keep your AR above 85%) you'll know which direction and for how long Uber will be screwing you.

Before, you just had to guess at all that stuff.



Jlynn said:


> Wow. You could have posted this clickbait in the other thread. ?


I was hoping to start a broader discussion by offering my succinct thoughts on the matter..

Last night, I received a very important e-mail telling me that Uber Pro was coming to my market. I read up on the "benefits" this afternoon and quickly decided this was a program that only suckers would think was a good deal. While I was never a great student of math, even I can tell that if you're accepting BS pings simply to get 4% back on your fuel purchases, you are probably losing more than you're making in that scenario.

If only Uber Pro gave you additional points for stuffing wheel chairs and walkers into your trunk.



Drivincrazy said:


> Like I'm suddenly going from 29% AR to 90% for Uber Pro...not a chance.


But, you'll be able to get free pencils for your classes at an online university.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Telling me the duration is FANTASTIC! Also an older guy just slid me a $5 because he thought he won the lottery or something because I’m platinum lol. This will die down but it was nice.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Here's something that happened to me. I got "Gold" status once I got my 600 points in three months. Then I had to earn another 600 to keep the gold status in the next three-month stretch - which I did. Then I had to earn 600 more points to hit Platinum. Uber started sending me little messages over this past week reminding me how close I was to getting Platinum status. I wasn't paying attention to the fact that the three-month stretch I was in ended on 7/31. I needed 100 more points and I wasn't going to get that in 2-3 days anyway at 1 point per ride.

However, I did find it interesting that on Tuesday, July 30, I waited for 2 hours and 45 minutes to get my first ping. I can't even believe I waited that long but by the end of it it was a little game to me. I HAD to see when I would finally get a ping.

I assume this was potentially "throttling" which I've heard people talk about on this site. Is it possible Uber was working to make sure I didn't hit Platinum status? I really hope not.

Today I went back to 0 points. Need to do 600 to _*keep*_ Gold status - that will take three months. Then three more months to get the next 600 to have an opportunity at Platinum again.

Also, today I accepted all rides yet my acceptance rate dropped. I was at 100% acceptance and now 99% even though I didn't turn anything down.

So yeah, Uber Pro is kind of silly


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

I only have to get 400 over 3 months to keep platinum. Market difference maybe? Honestly 400 trips in 3 months is seriously pushing it here.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Also, today I accepted all rides today yet my acceptance rate dropped. I was at 100% acceptance and now 99% even though I didn't turn anything down. So yeah, Uber Pro is kind of silly


I'm afraid I may have to turn down good pings just to make sure my AR% doesn't climb above 85...because I hear everybody who qualifies for Uber Pro is involuntarily opted-in to the program.

I don't want to deal with this garbage. I just want to deny crap pings 100% of the time, and not have to worry if my run of good luck will push my AR% into territory where I'm forced to agree with their idiotic terms of service.



Rog'O Datto said:


> Telling me the duration is FANTASTIC!


If you have to accept 85% of BS pings that are 10 miles/20 minutes away, I don't see that information as particularly valuable to your bottom line.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Points differ in areas.
Here in Phoenix
Gold is 300
Platinum...600
Titanium...1200


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

I'm now in an Uber Pro market. There's no way I will get even Gold status. It requires 85% acceptance rate and a <4% cancellation rate. GTFO with that garbage. Taking rides that I initially accept and then decide I don't want is far more value to me than any gas rewards. I already have a Bachelor's degree, so free tuition at Arizona State's online campus isn't that appealing either.

I'm at 71% AR, and 21% Cancellation rate, and I'm fine with those numbers. I drive both Uber/Lyft at the same time, so i'm going to have some cancellations when I get pinged twice and can't make it back in time to the 2nd rider if they are pissed at waiting


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Like most, I finally got it today. Started at Diamond. Going to book my oil change through the discount service tomorrow, prices look pretty decent. And I might try using my Uber debit card for gas. 

Mainly I love being able to see the trip duration, but that's just me. Hated flying blind before. Probably a coincidence, but I only had one minimum fare all day - those have been the average for a while.


----------



## BMH (Oct 9, 2017)

Dominic_S said:


> I'm now in an Uber Pro market. There's no way I will get even Gold status. It requires 85% acceptance rate and a <4% cancellation rate. GTFO with that garbage. Taking rides that I initially accept and then decide I don't want is far more value to me than any gas rewards. I already have a Bachelor's degree, so free tuition at Arizona State's online campus isn't that appealing either.
> 
> I'm at 71% AR, and 21% Cancellation rate, and I'm fine with those numbers. I drive both Uber/Lyft at the same time, so i'm going to have some cancellations when I get pinged twice and can't make it back in time to the 2nd rider if they are pissed at waiting


Why do you cancel 21% of your rides? Just give me a few examples. That seems extremely high.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


I didn't read the info in the app about Uber Pro. I figured it'd be worthless.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

BMH said:


> Why do you cancel 21% of your rides? Just give me a few examples. That seems extremely high.


Few examples. On the Uber app, it doesn't tell you exactly where the pickup is. I live in a city that has some ghetto apartment complexes which I won't pick up at. But there are some other places that are close to it that I would. So if I get a ping from that area and accept, and then after I see the exact pick up address and see that it is a ghetto complex, then I'm cancelling.

I work on a college campus. If it's an apt, I'll pick up. If it's a sorority house I"ll pick up. If it's a frat house, there's a 50/50 chance I cancel.

If I am doing both Lyft and Uber at the same time, and a ping for Lyft comes in and I'm going to pick that person up. If an Uber ping also comes in, I will accept that one too, and see if I can get the Lyft done AND get to the Uber passenger in a timely manner. If i pick up the Lyft and they are going far away from the Uber pax, then I cancel the Uber pax.

If I see a name on the Uber pax come in and don't want to pick that person up, then I wont. For instance, last night I accepted an Uber ping. Then I see that the rider's name is "junebug"...I ain't picking up any "junebugs".


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Mainly I love being able to see the trip duration


I think that may be an enticement to cancel.

SCENARIO: You just accept a crap Uber ping (because you have to keep your AR% high) and you are forced to drive 7.8 miles/19 minutes to pick up a pax going 3 minutes west. How do you stop yourself from hitting "CANCEL TRIP" once the sheer economic horror of that fare begins to take hold?

For me, I'd last about 30 seconds from the time I realize that the $2 in gas I'm spending to pick up Mister LegsDon'tWork will be roughly equal to the minimum fare I'm bound to collect. After 30 seconds, I'm hitting CANCEL and trying my luck somewhere else.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I think that may be an enticement to cancel.
> 
> SCENARIO: You just accept a crap Uber ping (because you have to keep your AR% high) and you are forced to drive 7.8 miles/19 minutes to pick up a pax going 3 minutes west. How do you stop yourself from hitting "CANCEL TRIP" once the sheer economic horror of that fare begins to take hold?
> 
> For me, I'd last about 30 seconds from the time I realize that the $2 in gas I'm spending to pick up Mister LegsDon'tWork will be roughly equal to the minimum fare I'm bound to collect. After 30 seconds, I'm hitting CANCEL and trying my luck somewhere else.


I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.

But if it's a thirteen minute pick up for a five minute trip, yep - I'll decline. And I value that information.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberPro in my area just launched. Apparently I'll be at the highest level if I get my acceptance rate from 69% to 85%. 

Not sure if it is worth it or not. I mainly just want the ASU online tuition. But I don't particularly like accepting McDonald's drivethrough delivery orders that are 10 miles and 15 minutes away and involve waiting in a drive through for half an hour before finding some obscure apartment building. It's a good way to make $3.45 an hour.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.


I seldom cancel, but I decline all the time. The first couple months, I was like you, taking every ping that Uber threw my way. Then I realized how badly I was getting screwed by employing that strategy.

Maybe your market is nothing but worthwhile pings all day, so you don't have to ever decline to turn a profit. In my market, I'm constantly being asked to drive 8 miles/19 minutes so people suffering from cabin fever in their Section 8 housing can ride in style to the Taco Bell just seven blocks away.

Since I stopped taking every ping Uber/Lyft throws at me, my profitability per-mile has gone up 20% and my vehicle's wear-and-tear ratio has gone down by the same measure.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I seldom cancel, but I decline all the time. The first couple months, I was like you, taking every ping that Uber threw my way. Then I realized how badly I was getting screwed by employing that strategy.
> 
> Maybe your market is nothing but worthwhile pings all day, so you don't have to ever decline to turn a profit. In my market, I'm constantly being asked to drive 8 miles/19 minutes so people suffering from cabin fever in their Section 8 housing can ride in style to the Taco Bell just seven blocks away.
> 
> Since I stopped taking every ping Uber/Lyft throws at me, my profitability per-mile has gone up 20% and my vehicle's wear-and-tear ratio has gone down by the same measure.


It's just been SO SLOW with the colleges out that I'm desperate. Picking up a bit but a ping is a ping. At least now I can know if it's absolutely not worth it, should be able to weed those trips out while keeping my rates high enough.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

The question is has this program bamboozled enough drivers into upping their AR ? From the way people here talk about it ,it seems more than a few have swallowed the bait . If not Pro will disappear and they will concoct another false enticement .


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Apparently I'll be at the highest level if I get my acceptance rate from 69% to 85%.
> 
> Not sure if it is worth it or not.


It's sheer luck of the draw. You'll have to accept a bunch of crap pings, and hope for the best. Sometimes, that actually pays dividends. Every once and awhile, when I'm striking out with my normal strategy, I'll take a garbage request from far away just to shake things up. A few times, I was pleasantly surprised...but far more often, I was instantly horrified by my decision.

Uber is using cheap psychological ploys to keep you hitting that accept button. This is their latest attempt at psy-ops, and for people like me who look at the raw numbers of profitability, it isn't likely to modify my behavior to their liking.


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Uber is using cheap psychological ploys to keep you hitting that accept button. This is their latest attempt at psy-ops, and for people like me who look at the raw numbers of profitability, it isn't likely to modify my behavior to their liking.


I've been put into Lyft's 29 minute and 59 minute penalty box for cancelling or not accepting. I consider it an honor. I'll never change my behavior.

I do U/L for FUN. I have fun when I pick up the people that I want to pick up. I don't, when I don't.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> The question is has this program bamboozled enough drivers into upping their AR ?


For the devoted Ants who like badges and high driver ratings, this is a no-brainer. Meaning, those with no brains will eat this up without thinking twice.

I'm not going to recklessly up my AR% just to see what direction a paxhole is going with their nine-block mission to pick up more cigarettes.



Benjamin M said:


> At least now I can know if it's absolutely not worth it, should be able to weed those trips out while keeping my rates high enough.


For every ping you decline, you'll have to accept eight or nine in a row to make quota.

I don't think I've accepted eight or nine pings in a row ONCE this year.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I'm afraid I may have to turn down good pings just to make sure my AR% doesn't climb above 85...because I hear everybody who qualifies for Uber Pro is involuntarily opted-in to the program.
> 
> I don't want to deal with this garbage. I just want to deny crap pings 100% of the time, and not have to worry if my run of good luck will push my AR% into territory where I'm forced to agree with their idiotic terms of service.
> 
> ...


The pickings are so slim here I was accepting practically all of them anyway. Tonight though, they have been close by and good distance trips.



OtherUbersdo said:


> The question is has this program bamboozled enough drivers into upping their AR ? From the way people here talk about it ,it seems more than a few have swallowed the bait . If not Pro will disappear and they will concoct another false enticement .


I was already 88%


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rog'O Datto said:


> The pickings are so slim here I was accepting practically all of them anyway. Tonight though, they have been close by and good distance trips.
> 
> 
> I was already 88%


I was already at 94% ?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Uber smarts: benefits are, making more driving less. 

Acceptance rate. Anything between 1-25%

Cancellation rate. Whatever you can get away with. 

Ratings. Doesn't matter if your car is good and you can drive.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I seldom cancel, but I decline all the time. The first couple months, I was like you, taking every ping that Uber threw my way. Then I realized how badly I was getting screwed by employing that strategy.


The first week I took everything that came my way, but that didn't last long. Generally, after I came to my senses, a pick up distance of 5-6 minutes or less would be required, and I would decline most pings that were 7-9 minutes; I would almost _never_ take one that was 10+, having learned my lesson on those the hard way.

I just don't see how trying to keep up a high acceptance rate could be to a driver's advantage. It seems to me that the best tool for trying to make this profitable is avoiding unprofitable rides in the first place. If you're knocking yourself out to take nearly all of them, I have to believe that the algorithm will start giving you worse and worse, and farther and farther pings. And for what? So that you can see immediately how bad the ping is that you just accepted?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I just don't see how trying to keep up a high acceptance rate could be to a driver's advantage.


It isn't and Uber already knows that. They'll keep avoiding the real issue (compensation) while using pointless gimmicks to con the weak-minded into maintaining a high AR% for some important-sounding driver status.

I don't care about garbage like that. I DO care about my cents-per-mile, and taking far away pings is a surefire way to tank my average.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


I was rather alarmed when Uber posted the legalese on Tuesday. I noticed about a month ago I was Uber Pro. Ok, if you say so. Means absolutely nothing. But the new post (hint - Uber, normal companies post these PRIOR to program) says that as an Uber Pro, I agree to a whole lot of stuff that I do not agree with. No opt out, of course. Now trying to get un-Pro'ed and "support" clueless. But you knew that.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

A real honor to be a newly minted member of the exclusive Uber Pro Blue club. I'm offered "up to" 3% off gas and "up to", up to key words there, 25% off car repairs. If that doesn't pump me up and turn me into a loyal ant I don't know what will.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I was hoping to start a broader discussion by offering my succinct thoughts on the matter..


Then instead of putting "That is all" in your first post, perhaps something more of sustenance would have helped? You can't expect broader discussion if your first post is a crappy one-liner.

IJS.



The Gift of Fish said:


> I didn't read the info in the app about Uber Pro. I figured it'd be worthless.


This is what "quests" look like.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

So close yet so far


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Maybe he just wanted....
> 
> For things to be all Kozy...8>)
> 
> ...


*REPORTED* (For overt cuteness).


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> This is what "quests" look like.
> View attachment 340819


I hadn't realized that they had a Comedy Department down at ol' Uber HQ. An extra 50 cents per ride???!!! Wow!!!!


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> I hadn't realized that they had a Comedy Department down at ol' Uber HQ. An extra 50 cents per ride???!!! Wow!!!!


Right? Because this whole "quest" thing is just stupid to begin with.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


Meh. Not totally useless.

I like the ability to know direction and duration of ride.

Likewise the 11.5% cash back on gas is nice too.

But I won't be altering my driving habits.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Then instead of putting "That is all" in your first post, perhaps something more of sustenance would have helped? You can't expect broader discussion if your first post is a crappy one-liner.
> 
> IJS.
> 
> ...


No quests here ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

OtherUbersdo said:


> The question is has this program bamboozled enough drivers into upping their AR ? From the way people here talk about it ,it seems more than a few have swallowed the bait . If not Pro will disappear and they will concoct another false enticement .


My AR has always been above the threshold.

About 5% of my rides end up not being worth it.

Different markets, different strategies.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

> If I see a name on the Uber pax come in and don't want to pick that person up, then I wont. For instance, last night I accepted an Uber ping. Then I see that the rider's name is "junebug"...I ain't picking up any "junebugs".


Dude you gotta pickup junebug lol


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

rubisgsa said:


> If I see a name on the Uber pax come in and don't want to pick that person up, then I wont. For instance, last night I accepted an Uber ping. Then I see that the rider's name is "junebug"...I ain't picking up any "junebugs".


Dude you gotta pickup junebug lol
[/QUOTE]
RACIST!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

rubisgsa said:


> If I see a name on the Uber pax come in and don't want to pick that person up, then I wont. For instance, last night I accepted an Uber ping. Then I see that the rider's name is "junebug"...I ain't picking up any "junebugs".


Dude you gotta pickup junebug lol
[/QUOTE]
I picked up "ImportantBidnessman" up in the ghetto.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Then instead of putting "That is all" in your first post, perhaps something more of sustenance would have helped? You can't expect broader discussion if your first post is a crappy one-liner.


We have a nice discussion going about Uber Pro. I'm quite pleased with the results.

One of the things I heard yesterday was that some drivers who are now "Uber Pros" were receiving decent pings, noticeably better than the prior week. Today was my first day logged on since Uber rolled out the Pro status...of which I am not currently eligible due to my 70% AR.

I had an abnormally high profitability (cents per mile) ratio today, despite the fact I'm not in Uber's good graces. Most pings I received today were near-by and were immediately accepted. I had ZERO minimum fare rides today. That almost never happens to me.

It is my opinion that being an Uber Pro does not guarantee you better pings. In fact, I think it conditions a driver to accept lousy pings all the time. I rejected a couple BS requests today, but was immediately rewarded with good ones...despite not being an Uber Pro.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> This is what "quests" look like.


Oh, yes, I remember Quests. They used to be worth doing; now I get the whole shiny quarter per ride in the form of $10 for 40 rides. To quote Los Angeles Valley Girls' 21st century vocal fried equivalents: "as if..."

Anyway, I just want to give rides to pax and earn money. I never bothered investigating Uber Pro - it seemed to be all about collecting points and "power ups", advancing through various levels to get platinum status or whatever. Sounds too much like Pac-Man or some other video game; not interested.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Oh, yes, I remember Quests. They used to be worth doing; now I get the whole shiny quarter per ride in the form of $10 for 40 rides. To quote Los Angeles Valley Girls' 21st century vocal fried equivalents: "as if..."
> 
> Anyway, I just want to give rides to pax and earn money. I never bothered investigating Uber Pro - it seemed to be all about collecting points and "power ups", advancing through various levels to get platinum status or whatever. Sounds too much like Pac-Man or some other video game; not interested.


Makes me want to watch Clueless . Alicia Silverstone rawr. ?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Sounds too much like Pac-Man or some other video game; not interested.


Pac-Man is actually fun to play...and far less destructive to a motor vehicle.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Rog'O Datto said:


> The pickings are so slim here I was accepting practically all of them anyway. Tonight though, they have been close by and good distance trips.
> 
> 
> I was already 88%


 In some areas you have to do what you have to do .In other places Pro is a mind game to trick drivers into taking requests that they wouldn't normally . They want you to think that points are more important than money .



Ylinks said:


> View attachment 340976


*Astroglide not included .


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> In some areas you have to do what you have to do .In other places Pro is a mind game to trick drivers into taking requests that they wouldn't normally . They want you to think that points are more important than money .
> 
> 
> *Astroglide not included .


I can see that. I stayed out an hour later last night than I normally do because they increased each pickup to 3 points until 3am.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

I take damn near everything, but I only do black and SUV-from my couch, in between regular clientele.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


Uber pro is a drivers' exploitation game. It won't change nothing for me, I take the rides that works for me, reject or cancel the rest. Period. Dara, the drivers' enemy number one can take the pro and push it....You know where.....


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Like most, I finally got it today. Started at Diamond. Going to book my oil change through the discount service tomorrow, prices look pretty decent. And I might try using my Uber debit card for gas.
> 
> Mainly I love being able to see the trip duration, but that's just me. Hated flying blind before. Probably a coincidence, but I only had one minimum fare all day - those have been the average for a while.


I may be paranoid but with Uber you never know ... I would check your engine oil before/after to see if it was actually changed and take a picture/mark your old filter and verify it was switched ... I never trust but always verify!


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Totally dude


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> I may be paranoid but with Uber you never know ... I would check your engine oil before/after to see if it was actually changed and take a picture/mark your old filter and verify it was switched ... I never trust but always verify!


The deal is through a third party company. The shop gets paid. Yes, you're paranoid.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Right? Because this whole "quest" thing is just stupid to begin with.


Dont feel to bad... look at mine... a freaking quarter. I should call them and tell them to keep it ?‍♀


----------



## DontCaravan (Jan 16, 2018)

It's useless if you don't understand the system. 

They're revealing what they want you to do to earn more money for them. The creators of the system are bound to make money for the stockholder, not you. 

You have to use your independent contractor status and human knowledge of the market to make your profit.They're using psychology and machine knowledge of the market to earn their profit.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

DontCaravan said:


> It's useless if you don't understand the system.
> 
> They're revealing what they want you to do to earn more money for them. The creators of the system are bound to make money for the stockholder, not you.


Your point appears to be that it's not useless to Uber for Uber to try and get drivers to do things that are useless for the drivers.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

rkozy said:


> One of the things I heard yesterday was that some drivers who are now "Uber Pros" were receiving decent pings, noticeably better than the prior week.


I haven't. Pretty much the same old, same old.


----------



## DontCaravan (Jan 16, 2018)

JohnnyBravo836 said:


> Your point appears to be that it's not useless to Uber for Uber to try and get drivers to do things that are useless for the drivers.


That's half of the point. Drivers that don't understand the machine and the psychology against them are going to be exploited worse.

For example, I never realized how profitable it is for a driver to turn down rides that are far away. They revealed that by offering a low value incentive to do otherwise.

A smart driver has to realize that they are working on manipulating you to drive at a loss for their gain. Your job is to work against that with YOUR data, not what they want to give you. For example I have an area far away that funnels riders to a far away location all night long. I drop and return without a rider and consistently turn a good buck doing so. Messing around trying to get more points for their status would mess that up. My car is the most fuel efficient that I can get, their fuel incentives mean pocket change to me, not enticed.

They know only a handful of drivers will figure this out.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

OtherUbersdo said:


> The question is has this program bamboozled enough drivers into upping their AR ? From the way people here talk about it ,it seems more than a few have swallowed the bait . If not Pro will disappear and they will concoct another false enticement .


It has....I am a perfect example of this....last week I was 24%, so far this week, I am up to 31%.


----------



## White.Glove.Sedan (Aug 1, 2019)

I am in Indianapolis, I got the Pro under the Chicago market because it pays about 4 to 6% for the same Indy fare than a driver registered in the Indy Market. I love it because no I make more per ride than all the Indy drivers that don't want to take the time to change to a different market so Uber takes less of their money. Also I now get all the high paying Chicago quest while Indy drivers are stuck with lower paying quest or no quest at all.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

BMH said:


> Why do you cancel 21% of your rides? Just give me a few examples. That seems extremely high.


Schools, super markets walmart etc.

I have gps that came with the car I never use but look at the map to see what it looks like in relation to these kind of places. If the request comes in either ignore it or cancel if it comes up a guaranteed short ride


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

White.Glove.Sedan said:


> I am in Indianapolis, I got the Pro under the Chicago market because it pays about 4 to 6% for the same Indy fare than a driver registered in the Indy Market. I love it because no I make more per ride than all the Indy drivers that don't want to take the time to change to a different market so Uber takes less of their money. Also I now get all the high paying Chicago quest while Indy drivers are stuck with lower paying quest or no quest at all.


 I hope you fair better than NJ drivers who went after Pro . They initially gave them a percentage bump as well . Then they decided enough of them had taken the bait so ... Poof , they took it away . Now some of them are still trying to convince themselves that it is worth it to take all those rides that they normally would not take .


----------



## itendstonight (Feb 10, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> The deal is through a third party company. The shop gets paid. Yes, you're paranoid. :wink:


Any company that does business with UBER must be assumed to be sketchy and shady!


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

rkozy said:


> "benefits"


The "benefits" remind me of that packet the Post Office sends you after you move and have your mail forwarded.

Pathetic.



Ylinks said:


>


This is beautiful and incredibly accurate.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

rubisgsa said:


> If I see a name on the Uber pax come in and don't want to pick that person up, then I wont. For instance, last night I accepted an Uber ping. Then I see that the rider's name is "junebug"...I ain't picking up any "junebugs".


Dude you gotta pickup junebug lol
[/QUOTE]
Racist af.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

DontCaravan said:


> That's half of the point. Drivers that don't understand the machine and the psychology against them are going to be exploited worse.


I don't think it takes a degree in psychology and economics to figure out that Uber spews a bunch of a BS to its drivers for the sole purpose of screwing them out of money.

In fact, Uber's excruciatingly high churn rate is damning proof that most people who sign up to drive figure this out very quickly.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I worked up to diamond and watched the “higher tier” quest go down...and then an Uber rep tried to have a chat with me about my acceptance rate....no joke.

When they said 85% acceptance rate to qualify I said blow me.

No gains from diamond except lots of false promises and fine print(which you all should read because it makes it all even more worthless)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Telling me the duration is FANTASTIC! Also an older guy just slid me a $5 because he thought he won the lottery or something because I'm platinum lol. This will die down but it was nice.


I care about my score and having a positive interaction with pax. With that said does this mean they will judge me for being blue ... fml ?️?️?️


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Has anybody figured out how to disable it...
Or go back to an older version.


----------



## White.Glove.Sedan (Aug 1, 2019)

Uberyouber said:


> Has anybody figured out how to disable it...
> Or go back to an older version.


There is no disable or old version this is rolling out across the entire platform. The old version is get a hack license and work as a cabbie


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I was just wondering cuz this ain't getting any better....


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

The customers have certainly noticed the attention their app is giving to my good status.

The gas discount is tempting. The college tuition coverage is promising.

13 points per day to meet diamond? Quite doable.

If some of our loudest voices are producing half as well as they claim, collecting top prizes ought to be a sinch.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

rkozy said:


> I seldom cancel, but I decline all the time. The first couple months, I was like you, taking every ping that Uber threw my way. Then I realized how badly I was getting screwed by employing that strategy.
> 
> Maybe your market is nothing but worthwhile pings all day, so you don't have to ever decline to turn a profit. In my market, I'm constantly being asked to drive 8 miles/19 minutes so people suffering from cabin fever in their Section 8 housing can ride in style to the Taco Bell just seven blocks away.
> 
> Since I stopped taking every ping Uber/Lyft throws at me, my profitability per-mile has gone up 20% and my vehicle's wear-and-tear ratio has gone down by the same measure.


You seem like you would benefit from Pro ant status.

I for one am really appreciating it. Now I can easily den decline short trips while in destination mode, and know which trips will be sure losers at key times of the day without wasting time and gas, or taking wild gambles.

The 12% cash back at any gas station is nice too, and I didn't have to do a damned thing different than what I want to do to get it. I gross over $2k/wk consistently with 1-1.5 days off. I do put in long hours but for me in my current situation it's worth it

Cancellation rates that high (20-30%) probably means you're wasting a lot of time, gas, and/or effort not making money.

Worrying about things like wear and tear on my car is mostly a non-issue because I drive a rental which so many of you claim is foolish. The rental costs me virtually nothing... Practically free, and I don't have to worry about tire, oil change, insurance, etc costs, only gas


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Uberyouber said:


> Has anybody figured out how to disable it...
> Or go back to an older version.


 Just ignore it . Work your strategy .


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

itendstonight said:


> I may be paranoid but with Uber you never know ... I would check your engine oil before/after to see if it was actually changed and take a picture/mark your old filter and verify it was switched ... I never trust but always verify!


EVERYONE should check this after changing

If you're one of the many who gets their oil and filter changed at a business, at the very least, *check the dipstick color* of the oil before your change and after your change to verify


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

itendstonight said:


> Any company that does business with UBER must be assumed to be sketchy and shady!


Says the IC doing business with UBER. :biggrin:


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Wow. You could have posted this clickbait in the other thread. ?


Wow. I'm glad he said it. Maybe your bad attitude should go elsewhere


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Wow. I'm glad he said it. Maybe your bad attitude should go elsewhere


Thanks for your support. I was humbled by seeing this thread made it to "Featured" status on this forum.

I'm also glad we're having a lively discussion about Uber Pro. Does Uber really think this lame offering is going to change the habits of those who know accepting every ping is economic suicide?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No one said it's going to change the habits of anyone. If you qualify or are close to qualifying and feel it's worth any changes, you know what to do. For everyone else it's a no-brainier. You already qualify with your current patterns, or are nowhere close and spend time posting on sour-grapes threads.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberPro is a cheezy copycat of what Lyft was doing a year or so ago. Give an average of 50 rides per week (600 in 3 mo) and have an AR of 90%, and we will give you destination info and some other mostly worthless rewards.

The AR is the hard part. There is _no way_ I am going to accept rides that are more than X miles away.

And the way that Uber rolled it out... reminds me of Pool. "NOW AVAILABLE IN YOUR MARKET, UBER POOL!!!!!"


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

DontCaravan said:


> It's useless if you don't understand the system.
> 
> They're revealing what they want you to do to earn more money for them. The creators of the system are bound to make money for the stockholder, not you.
> 
> You have to use your independent contractor status and human knowledge of the market to make your profit.They're using psychology and machine knowledge of the market to earn their profit.


Thank you, well said.



rkozy said:


> That is all.


It's insulting, it's like the flashy stars used in kindergarten. The teacher would stick a nice shiny star in the kid's book. They go home and say; mama, mama, look I got another star in my kindergarten book, look how shiny


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Karen Stein said:


> The customers have certainly noticed the attention their app is giving to my good status.
> 
> The gas discount is tempting. The college tuition coverage is promising.
> 
> ...


A cinch for dumb asses.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I had to do absolutely zero extra. I was barely even aware of the program and made no efforts to do anything different than what I would already do. Just started seeing rhombuses everywhere and a text congratulating me on the benefits.

Why are you guys so salty about having extra optional benefits available? No one said you would be punished for not liking it.

If you don't like it, don't take it. So simple. Instead you feel like whining about how terrible it is and how much it isn't for you is the better play. SMH


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I care about my score and having a positive interaction with pax. With that said does this mean they will judge me for being blue ... fml ?️?️?️


My guy who thought he was special was a first-timer ( damn, that sounds weird).


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Why are you guys so salty about having extra optional benefits available?


Because their offers are bullshit. They make this big to-do about how they are "giving drivers" something. Why not just raise the forking pay, like we want?!? Would it be that terrible???


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> I had to do absolutely zero extra. I was barely even aware of the program and made no efforts to do anything different than what I would already do. Just started seeing rhombuses everywhere and a text congratulating me on the benefits.
> 
> Why are you guys so salty about having extra optional benefits available? No one said you would be punished for not liking it.
> 
> If you don't like it, don't take it. So simple. Instead you feel like whining about how terrible it is and how much it isn't for you is the better play. SMH


We are salty due to the bait and switch.

2 years ago, 60 rides for 200

Then came paycut after pay cut and then behavioral strategies that resulted in a loss if you didn't accept low rated pings that could stress you out or put you in danger.

It's not about the added benefits....it's the creating of classes and the rewards being basically 1/2 of what we used to make.


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

LMAO. Uber's attempts at recruiting new drivers...I get $500 if my referral does 100 rides in 90 days. LV market. This tells me drivers are staying home enmasse, cuz they've already signed up 50k. A few months ago, the reward was much less but I can't recall exactly how much.
New drivers do 3 rides for a grand total of $11.91 plus a $1 tip and they're done. This, after spending $225 in biz license fees.
Uber is such a pal.
But, wait...we now have Uber Pro...I think Uber will eventually see that it might be wiser to raise drivers pay vs spending like crazy on new suckers.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If you don't like it and have better opportunities, quit and take the better opportunity. Whining because of pay cuts and reminiscing about the better times won't get you more money.

Drivers (low skill, large pool) were once overpaid and instead of taking it for what it is, being overpaid while a startup company ate costs in order to build a platform, you are now the one acting "entitled" and "deserving".

As you already know, there are plenty of people willing to do it for cheaper, who do not have better opportunities, so why would anyone in their right mind pay more than what's needed to get the job done?

You have clearly never run a business with employees or other payroll. If you have, were you ever chomping at the bit to pay more than what was necessary to get the job done?

Get real. Realize you're just a pawn in their game, and make the most of it while it lasts. I know exactly where I stand, and am trying to make the best of it. I don't love it. But I realize this is the best opportunity that is available to me to my knowledge at this time, and am trying to make this work to the best of my ability until a better opportunity presents itself. If that means utilizing and taking advantage of any extra crumbs they allow me access to, I will if it means better results for me. So simple.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> You have clearly never run a business with employees or other payroll. If you have, were you ever chomping at the bit to pay more than what was necessary to get the job done?


I have started and run 3 businesses. 1 had employees. All 3 had plenty of ICs. My 3 businesses lasted a combined total of 30 yrs.

I was 100% concerned about the welfare of my people, and constantly paying attention to what the competition was offering ($ and other).

Uber is making money hand over fist. They are playing accounting games to show losses. If you truly believe they are losing money, then you are nothing but a sucker.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No wonder you're no longer in that business.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

I give them all my stars, golden, silver and diamond including their BS, they can have everything back and bring down my rating, all in exchange for a freaking 10 cents more per mile. How about it Dara??? Take that Silver Spoon from your mouth and talk MONEY, this BS is walking...


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Serves me right, replying to the usual BS whining by the usual entitled & deserving drivers. While I'm pecking away at my on-screen keyboard in a Walmart parking lot, I accidentally accept a POOL ping on the $1 sticky surge I unknowingly passed through on my way here.

Told myself I'm not doing any more POOL, but this time around it worked out to my advantage because I was already there (Walmart) and the trip was going the exact direction I was planning on heading to.

Whew. 3 more pro ant points, too. Maybe some day soon I'll make Diamond Ant status and know which direction you're going.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Serves me right, replying to the usual BS whining by the usual entitled & deserving drivers.


Your ongoing feel-good propaganda campaign isn't going to work, no matter how many UP names you create and post under. Doesn't matter how you try to spin it, Uber is not lollipops and rainbows.

You may as well go back to trying to change peoples political beliefs on Facebook.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I have exactly one account on this formum or any other Uber related site. I'm sorry that you're so miserable with Uber. It's not my fault.

If you hate it so much why don't you go do something else that makes you less miserable?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Telling me the duration is FANTASTIC! Also an older guy just slid me a $5 because he thought he won the lottery or something because I'm platinum lol. This will die down but it was nice.


Its just the carrot. The stick is in 6 months they move the goalposts to try to force you to play by their rules



raisedoncereal said:


> I have exactly one account on this formum or any other Uber related site. I'm sorry that you're so miserable with Uber. It's not my fault.
> 
> If you hate it so much why don't you go do something else that makes you less miserable?


Mista T @Mista T has never sounded miserable on this forum. You on the other hand always sound angry and miserable.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You guys are the ones constantly complaining about how this isn't working out for you, how unhappy you are with Uber, and how you're getting ****ed left and right... And I'm miserable and angry?


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

What ever Uber offers me I symply ignore. I drive my way! Uber emailed me too. My answer was I do not work for points, badges or coupons I work for money. Thank you for your offer!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You guys are the ones constantly complaining about how this isn't working out for you, how unhappy you are with Uber, and how you're getting @@@@ed left and right... And I'm miserable and angry?


Your straw men have no teeth. Neither I nor @Mista T do any of the things you put on us. When I do complain it is about mistakes I have made. I do not make many. Jousting with trolls is never one.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You guys constantly moan and whine about how much it sucks to work for Uber and how things are so far from working out, I dunno

This is working out just fine for me, for the intended purposes. I don't whine like you guys about how it is so terrible and how I deserve and am entitled to so much more. If I felt that way I'd be doing something better


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.
> 
> But if it's a thirteen minute pick up for a five minute trip, yep - I'll decline. And I value that information.


And, you just need to get a few of those and decline them and POOF! feature gone. Which is exactly why it's a bogus feature.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> You guys constantly moan and whine about how much it sucks to work for Uber and how things are so far from working out, I dunno
> 
> This is working out just fine for me, for the intended purposes. I don't whine like you guys about how it is so terrible and how I deserve and am entitled to so much more. If I felt that way I'd be doing something better


Agreed but the majority of us don't "work" for Uber ?

By the way, fun fact - at least in my market, Uber Greenlight Hub employees can't drive for Uber or have any experience driving. Pretty messed up.


----------



## CTK (Feb 9, 2016)

White.Glove.Sedan said:


> I am in Indianapolis, I got the Pro under the Chicago market because it pays about 4 to 6% for the same Indy fare than a driver registered in the Indy Market. I love it because no I make more per ride than all the Indy drivers that don't want to take the time to change to a different market so Uber takes less of their money. Also I now get all the high paying Chicago quest while Indy drivers are stuck with lower paying quest or no quest at all.


You don't get paid based on what city you're registered in. You get paid the rates at the pick up location.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I think that may be an enticement to cancel.
> 
> SCENARIO: You just accept a crap Uber ping (because you have to keep your AR% high) and you are forced to drive 7.8 miles/19 minutes to pick up a pax going 3 minutes west. How do you stop yourself from hitting "CANCEL TRIP" once the sheer economic horror of that fare begins to take hold?
> 
> For me, I'd last about 30 seconds from the time I realize that the $2 in gas I'm spending to pick up Mister LegsDon'tWork will be roughly equal to the minimum fare I'm bound to collect. After 30 seconds, I'm hitting CANCEL and trying my luck somewhere else.


You lose all the benefits of Uber Pro if your cancel rate goes above _3%._


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

itendstonight said:


> Any company that does business with UBER must be assumed to be sketchy and shady!


Okie, you do you and I'll save a few bucks ?

But I actually have a guy now, Wawa associate that I see on the daily. Former mechanic, a few bucks and Kyle will be changing my oil. 

I'd do it myself, stupid apartment complex makes it tough.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You guys constantly moan and whine about how much it sucks to work for Uber and how things are so far from working out, I dunno
> 
> This is working out just fine for me, for the intended purposes. I don't whine like you guys about how it is so terrible and how I deserve and am entitled to so much more. If I felt that way I'd be doing something better


So post up big troll, Where is all this magnificence you speak of?. You are on of the whiniest posters on this board. A third class troll with a fourth class shtick.

Troll on baby troll


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> You seem like you would benefit from Pro ant status.
> 
> I for one am really appreciating it. Now I can easily den decline short trips while in destination mode, and know which trips will be sure losers at key times of the day without wasting time and gas, or taking wild gambles.
> 
> ...


How can rental cost you nothing?


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

songoku said:


> How can rental cost you nothing?


He took a master class in "Uber Maths"


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

If anyone disagrees with you, they are a troll.

That type of mentality will keep you being a loser in life forever. You will never find solutions to problems because in your head everyone else is always wrong, you are being wronged every time, and everything you are doing is right.

You will always be scraping by, blaming others for your lack of results.

Good luck.



SolsUber101 said:


> He took a master class in "Uber Maths"


I'm sorry you couldn't figure it out, even though it's common public knowledge.

If you spent as much time and energy doubting and hating on everyone that figured things out and are doing better than you, on finding a solution on how to improve your own game, you'd be just as successful if not more so


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> The rental costs me virtually nothing... Practically free, and I don't have to worry about tire, oil change, insurance, etc costs, only gas





raisedoncereal said:


> I'm sorry you couldn't figure it out, even though it's common public knowledge.


So do tell how your rental is practically free :confusion:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

SolsUber101 said:


> So do tell how your rental is practically free :confusion:


No, I'd rather watch you perplexed and seething with anger, doubt and jealousy trying to figure out something so simple



Kyanar said:


> You lose all the benefits of Uber Pro if your cancel rate goes above _3%._


Far from the truth, you clearly misinterpreted or were passed down bad information.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> No, I'd rather watch you perplexed and seething with anger, doubt and jealousy trying to figure out something so simple


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Glad you find your own demise so funny.


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

No I find you hilariously funny with you thinking renting is better than owning and running your car for Uber..


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> No, I'd rather watch you perplexed and seething with anger, doubt and jealousy trying to figure out something so simple
> 
> 
> Far from the truth, you clearly misinterpreted or were passed down bad information.


Are you working at Greenlight Hub? Or by any chance an Uber rep?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No. I'm just a noob driver. Did Lyft for a month and change prior


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> Far from the truth, you clearly misinterpreted or were passed down bad information.


Totally wrong. Is the truth, is totally clear and impossible to misinterpret, and is correct information.










I mean I see no way to otherwise interpret "and cancellation rate below 3%".


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Points differ in areas.
> Here in Phoenix
> Gold is 300
> Platinum...600
> Titanium...1200


How many points do I need to get to uranium?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> You lose all the benefits of Uber Pro if your cancel rate goes above _3%._


I was given Uber Pro as a teaser (don't know why, clearly I don't have enough rides) maybe I was an experimental case. Anyway it was cool to see the direction and estimated time but all that did was to make me not accept those rides and they quickly took Uber Pro away for low acceptance and/or high cancellation rates.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

Jay Craduer of The Ride Share Guy noticed a pattern: Uber offers perks like Uber Pro in a market right before they announce a MAJOR mileage rate cut. 

The cut here in Los Angeles was 25%!


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

You are correct

that is all


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

Well ....I have my own incentive program.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.
> 
> But if it's a thirteen minute pick up for a five minute trip, yep - I'll decline. And I value that information.


Maybe I am just really unlucky, but I have *never* had 85% of Uber pings being acceptable. How do you handle the situation when, let's say, 30% of your pings are for 5 minute trips having a 13 minute pickup? If you decline all of them because they are unprofitable or barely profitable, how can you maintain an 85% acceptance rate?

I would rather take my chances on getting a lousy ride (blind), rather than maintaining an 85% acceptance rate and *knowing* I am getting a lousy ride by seeing that information up front. My own experience may be different than yours, but I have found over 5 years that being very particular about what pings I accept in certain areas and at certain times is the best way to maximize earnings, and that rarely results in an 85% acceptance rate for me.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> Maybe I am just really unlucky, but I have *never* had 85% of Uber pings being acceptable. How do you handle the situation when, let's say, 30% of your pings are for 5 minute trips having a 13 minute pickup? If you decline all of them because they are unprofitable or barely profitable, how can you maintain an 85% acceptance rate?
> 
> I would rather take my chances on getting a lousy ride (blind), rather than maintaining an 85% acceptance rate and *knowing* I am getting a lousy ride by seeing that information up front. My own experience may be different than yours, but I have found over 5 years that being very particular about what pings I accept in certain areas and at certain times is the best way to maximize earnings, and that rarely results in an 85% acceptance rate for me.


One way I would justify is my thinking about the long-term. Those short rides is a sacrifice. In the long run a platinum driver like me would get preferred rides over the next driver that's a block away for a better ride. Or, it would be more consideration given to me over a blue platform when certain other situations arise such as being deactivated for some stupid reason, or being selected at the airport queue when I'm third out or 4th out over a driver who is first in the queue and the longer ride. But not just for that, its overall standing and Ubers eye as a prodigy son LOL

12% cash back at the pump, 25% discounted mechanical work, and since the rider can see my status as a platinum, maybe more tips.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Uberscum said:


> One way I would justify is my thinking about the long-term. Those short rides is a sacrifice. In the long run a platinum driver like me would get preferred rides over the next driver that's a block away for a better ride. Or, it would be more consideration given to me over a blue platform when certain other situations arise such as being deactivated for some stupid reason, or being selected at the airport queue when I'm third out or 4th out over a driver who is first in the queue and the longer ride. But not just for that, its overall standing and Ubers eye as a prodigy son LOL
> 
> 12% cash back at the pump, 25% discounted mechanical work, and since the rider can see my status as a platinum, maybe more tips.


I mean no disrespect, Uberscum, but you are thinking exactly as Uber hoped you would be thinking when they concocted this Uber Pro scheme. Frankly, I think that the algorithm quickly deduces the drivers more likely to accept less profitable rides at a minimum 85% rate and this increases their likelihood of receiving those rides when other drivers are less likely to accept them.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

you can have all my 4 min rides lol hahahahahaha


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

I honestly don't care, but my acceptance rate actually would be pretty high where I drive (small city). Uber's algorithm always sends me an awful ping first (17 minutes away) and then the very next ping is right down the street. Yea, I don't blame them for trying necessarily; you never know if you don't ask. The issue is they paint this rosy PR picture with these gimmicks and incentives yet stack the deck against their partners like a booth game run by carnies. Someone once posted that Dara speaks with a forked tongue and it was the most accurate thing I've ever read on here.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Since Lyft came to the are about a year ago, it's about 50/50 u/l pickups. Im diamond status so I'll never get the 1000 points in 3 months, and not worried about it. If they want to reward drivers they should pay them extra on trips, based on their uber pro status.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SolsUber101 said:


> No I find you hilariously funny with you thinking renting is better than owning and running your car for Uber..


It is much better. Some rentals can be beneficial.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Okie, you do you and I'll save a few bucks ?
> 
> But I actually have a guy now, Wawa associate that I see on the daily. Former mechanic, a few bucks and Kyle will be changing my oil. :smiles:
> 
> I'd do it myself, stupid apartment complex makes it tough.


What happened to the 2am lot idea ?? Bens complex garage


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> What happened to the 2am lot idea ?? Bens complex garage


Might still try that  Mostly don't have room for the ramps in our studio ?


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> Totally wrong. Is the truth, is totally clear and impossible to misinterpret, and is correct information.
> 
> View attachment 341430
> 
> ...


You're a type who reads only what you want to see and ignore everything else



> *Cancellation rate*
> 
> If you are a driver with Gold, Platinum, or Diamond status and your cancellation rate rises to between 4.01% and 10%, you won't be able to reach a higher status by earning more points. *You will maintain your current status and have access to your current rewards.*


https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/uber-pro/
Keep doing what you're doing.

Totally clear and impossible to misinterpret, right?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Might still try that :wink: Mostly don't have room for the ramps in our studio ?


Does Walmart auto still do that $10 rent equipment?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

Even though this is an obvious Uber ploy to manipulate drivers, it isn’t totally useless. I’m enjoying the priority rematch when I drop off at the airport. My market isn’t super busy and airport runs are a big help, so I do appreciate it. And since Lyft totally sucks, there’s no threat to my acceptance rating with Uber.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> That is all.


UBER PRO is nothing but a scam . What Uber does is make an agreement with the vendors to give them repeat customers & the vendor then give Uber for bringing in customrs a 15 % discount then they give Uber Pro drivers a 5 % discount for their good work and behavior . What a scam !!! They think we won't be able to figure this out .


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

So don't use any of the benefits. You're so smart.

I don't remember reading anything that says you must use your benefits once you reached a status.

Isn't it "totally clear and impossible to misinterpret"?

Never seen so many whiny entitled and deserving crybabies. Worse than the worst pax


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> Points differ in areas.
> Here in Phoenix
> Gold is 300
> Platinum...600
> Titanium...1200


It won't take long for drivers to figure out they'll make twice as much money by cancelling instead of driving 9 miles to accept a trip going one mile which equals far below minimum wage then they'll ever make from being a Uber sucker, opps, i mean PRO .



rkozy said:


> I'm afraid I may have to turn down good pings just to make sure my AR% doesn't climb above 85...because I hear everybody who qualifies for Uber Pro is involuntarily opted-in to the program.
> 
> I don't want to deal with this garbage. I just want to deny crap pings 100% of the time, and not have to worry if my run of good luck will push my AR% into territory where I'm forced to agree with their idiotic terms of service.
> 
> ...


You will make more money that way then fall for being a stupid pro driver .



Tom Oldman said:


> Thank you, well said.
> 
> 
> It's insulting, it's like the flashy stars used in kindergarten. The teacher would stick a nice shiny star in the kid's book. They go home and say; mama, mama, look I got another star in my kindergarten book, look how shiny :smiles: :smiles:


EXACTLY !!!


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Keep doing it your way, you know everything.

In the past while in destination mode I had to decide whether I want to take a gamble on stuff like this.

Now, it's an instant decline, so nice

Sour grapes is a *****


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Does Walmart auto still do that $10 rent equipment?


Did they ever? ? Advance Auto gives free / cheap equipment, could probably borrow or rent ramps.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Since Lyft came to the are about a year ago, it's about 50/50 u/l pickups. Im diamond status so I'll never get the 1000 points in 3 months, and not worried about it. If they want to reward drivers they should pay them extra on trips, based on their uber pro status.


My thought exactly . Their Uber blo, opps i mean Pro will backfire .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Keep doing it your way, you know everything.
> 
> In the past while in destination mode I had to decide whether I want to take a gamble on stuff like this.
> 
> ...


With a DF? I'd probably take it. But that's just me.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

moJohoJo said:


> UBER PRO is nothing but a scam . What Uber does is make an agreement with the vendors to give them repeat customers & the vendor then give Uber for bringing in customrs a 15 % discount then they give Uber Pro drivers a 5 % discount for their good work and behavior . What a scam !!! They think we won't be able to figure this out .





raisedoncereal said:


> Keep doing it your way, you know everything.
> 
> In the past while in destination mode I had to decide whether I want to take a gamble on stuff like this.
> 
> ...


But now it means that you will eventually lose your status. It's a catch-22 situation


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Did they ever? ? Advance Auto gives free / cheap equipment, could probably borrow or rent ramps.


I think so .. autozone and advanced require $50 or $60 down and a surcharge for heavier equipment and then refund, Walmart or some other place used to only require $10

It's been a while, I might be wrong


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

AvisDeene said:


> Even though this is an obvious Uber ploy to manipulate drivers, it isn't totally useless. I'm enjoying the priority rematch when I drop off at the airport. My market isn't super busy and airport runs are a big help, so I do appreciate it. And since Lyft totally sucks, there's no threat to my acceptance rating with Uber.


LYFT IS TOTALLY AWFUL . WHILE I USED TO PROMOTE LYFT WITH MY PASSENGERS, I NEVER DO NOW . LYFT IS FAR WORSE NOW THEN UBER EVER WAS . IN MY CITY DRIVERS CANNOT RATE PASSENGERS RESULTING IN THE WORLD'S WORSE PASSENGERS AND WE DON'T GET PAID FOR NO SHOWS . DOES LYFT CARE ? NO, BECAUSE THEY'LL ALWAYS MAKE MONEY FROM THE DRIVERS DUMB ENOUGH TO DRIVE FOR THEM . LYFT IS THE WORSE .


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> With a DF? I'd probably take it. But that's just me.


5 mile pickup for 4 min trip? No thanks, DF or not



Uberscum said:


> But now it means that you will eventually lose your status. It's a catch-22 situation


I do about 200 rides a week. I reject most POOL, and now, trips like these (during DF or not), and a few others. It barely affects my overall acceptance rate. Might make it go from something like 92% down to 90% or so. Maybe a tad lower, since I'll also be declining late night trips > 20 minutes or so (which would have otherwise not triggered the 45+ notification)

If my AR % did dip down below threshold, and I want the benefits back after it expires in 3 months, I know what to do after weighing the benefits.

I also had to do absolutely zero extra on top of what I already would do, this cost me nothing, so if I do lose it, oh well.

You crybabies are so much worse than the worst pax you complain about.



moJohoJo said:


> LYFT IS TOTALLY AWFUL . WHILE I USED TO PROMOTE LYFT WITH MY PASSENGERS, I NEVER DO NOW . LYFT IS FAR WORSE NOW THEN UBER EVER WAS . IN MY CITY DRIVERS CANNOT RATE PASSENGERS RESULTING IN THE WORLD'S WORSE PASSENGERS AND WE DON'T GET PAID FOR NO SHOWS . DOES LYFT CARE ? NO, BECAUSE THEY'LL ALWAYS MAKE MONEY FROM THE DRIVERS DUMB ENOUGH TO DRIVE FOR THEM . LYFT IS THE WORSE .


You mad, bro?

If you don't like it, don't do it. No one is forcing you to do anything.

Stop being such a whiny crybaby and grow up.

Realize that things aren't going to get any better anytime soon, only worse. So learn to adapt and deal with it, or I guess keep whining to anyone who will listen.

People like you will fail just about anywhere in life where you're not subsidized by the safety net of things like being overpaid from startups, unions, etc.


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> 5 mile pickup for 4 min trip? No thanks, DF or not
> 
> 
> I do about 200 rides a week. I reject most POOL, and now, trips like these (during DF or not), and a few others. It barely affects my overall acceptance rate. Might make it go from something like 92% down to 90% or so. Maybe a tad lower, since I'll also be declining late night trips > 20 minutes or so (which would have otherwise not triggered the 45+ notification)
> ...


You are funny. Love it when people make me laugh


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> 5 mile pickup for 4 min trip? No thanks, DF or not
> 
> 
> I do about 200 rides a week. I reject most POOL, and now, trips like these (during DF or not), and a few others. It barely affects my overall acceptance rate. Might make it go from something like 92% down to 90% or so. Maybe a tad lower, since I'll also be declining late night trips > 20 minutes or so (which would have otherwise not triggered the 45+ notification)
> ...


200 rides a week is a typo right? Lol


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Don't swim in pools said:


> You are funny. Love it when people make me laugh


Thanks broski, hi-5, great success



SFOspeedracer said:


> 200 rides a week is a typo right? Lol


Nope. I have a lot of catching up to do.

Unlike most here, this r/s stuff isn't a long term plan for me. I know how to make short term sacrifices in order to get out of a situation that I'm not happy with, and have done it many times in my life. I'm confident in my ability to put together a plan and make things happen.

Most people live their lives like they're going to see the age of 500. I choose not to


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Wow. I'm glad he said it. Maybe your bad attitude should go elsewhere


LOL You're funny. Go back and learn to understand why I wrote that DAYS ago. Again, if people want meaningful discussion, they need to contribute more than cheesy one-liners in their *original post.*


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I was given Uber Pro as a teaser (don't know why, clearly I don't have enough rides) maybe I was an experimental case. Anyway it was cool to see the direction and estimated time but all that did was to make me not accept those rides and they quickly took Uber Pro away for low acceptance and/or high cancellation rates.


That's why it is useless...unless you're an Ant, in which case, you were already taking those rides anyway. What is the point? For every 20 pings you are offered, you'd need to accept 17 of those to keep your Uber Pro status active. If I did that in my market, I'd be cutting my profitability per-mile by a significant number.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Uberscum said:


> How many points do I need to get to uranium?


No Uranium...the furthest you could reach is Uranus


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It just came it just came to my area and I'm loving it. 15% off gas plus I get to see the ride Direction and duration before I start. What's not to like? and 

If you don't like it just let your rating, acceptance rate or cancellation rate fall below the limits and you'll be back to regular Uber.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Sorry. Not sorry. Ride direction and duration should be a given since we are using our own vehicles, time, gas etc. This isn't something we should have to "earn". And Uber needs to recognize that without drivers, they have no company at all. Seriously, like why aren't we organizing a multiple-day strike?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> It just came it just came to my area and I'm loving it. 15% off gas plus I get to see the ride Direction and duration before I start.


I totally get the exuberance over a gas discount. That's some money in your pocket. (I doubt it covers the gas you'll waste on taking a slew of unprofitable rides, but hey, at least it's something.)

The distance/duration meter is nothing of value. For me, it would only provide more empirical data why declining long pings is smart for business. When Uber is making you a willing sucker to aid and abet their reverse-Robin-Hood payment scheme, then they truly have you by the short hairs.


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

Jlynn said:


> Sorry. Not sorry. Ride direction and duration should be a given since we are using our own vehicles, time, gas etc. This isn't something we should have to "earn". And Uber needs to recognize that without drivers, they have no company at all. Seriously, like why aren't we organizing a multiple-day strike?


please dont start the strike thing


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

@rkozy You're starting to sound like one of those guys who thinks he's so wise & clever because your per-mile profit is higher, at the expense of turning down so many rides that at the end of your 10-hour shift you only netted $50.

If your goal is to impress someone with those kind of stats... It's like winning in the Special Olympics.


@Jlynn Lol go ahead and strike by yourself. If your lazy ass isn't getting what you want after cherry-picking and being lazy all day and wondering why you can't net minimum wage, the answer is to clearly strike rather than change your ways. Remember, everyone else is always wrong and you're the only one that's right, keep at it. Show the world how right and angry you are.

Don't like putting in the effort but hate not reaping the benefits.... That's the same concept that got homeless people homeless.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

songoku said:


> No Uranium...the furthest you could reach is Uranus


Depending on one's flexibility and the breadth of one's derriere, sometimes even that is not possible.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> @rkozy You're starting to sound like one of those guys who thinks he's so wise & clever because your per-mile profit is higher, at the expense of turning down so many rides that at the end of your 10-hour shift you only netted $50.
> 
> @Jlynn Lol go ahead and strike by yourself. If your lazy ass isn't getting what you want after cherry-picking and being lazy all day and wondering why you can't net minimum wage, the answer is to clearly strike rather than change your ways. Remember, everyone else is always wrong and you're the only one that's right, keep at it. Show the world how right and angry you are.
> 
> Don't like putting in the effort but hate not reaping the benefits.... That's the same concept that got homeless people homeless.


Wow. I worked my ass off yesterday and I am nowhere near lazy. You miss the point I made entirely, but it's understandable that you can't reach my level of thought considering your first instinct is to make assumptions and ignorant remarks about someone whose shoes you could never possibly fill. I put in plenty of effort. Uber makes millions off drivers. The LEAST they could do is pay more or offer incentives that we actually want, not ones that should already be a given.

I have the right to refuse to drive a long distance to pick up a pax. Especially since U/L aren't compensating me for my mileage or my time getting TO the pax. And again - if there were no drivers, U/L wouldn't be in business at all. SO, yeah, I have a right to ***** about it. If you don't like it, you have the right to ignore me.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Wow. I worked my ass off yesterday and I am nowhere near lazy. You miss the point I made entirely, but it's understandable that you can't reach my level of thought considering your first instinct is to make assumptions and ignorant remarks about someone whose shoes you could never possibly fill. I put in plenty of effort. Uber makes millions off drivers. The LEAST they could do is pay more or offer incentives that we actually want, not ones that should already be a given.
> 
> I have the right to refuse to drive a long distance to pick up a pax. Especially since U/L aren't compensating me for my mileage or my time getting TO the pax. And again - if there were no drivers, U/L wouldn't be in business at all. SO, yeah, I have a right to @@@@@ about it. If you don't like it, you have the right to ignore me.


As long as people are willing to drive for them, Uber will not change their policies. When they have a problem finding drivers, that's when things will change.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.
> 
> But if it's a thirteen minute pick up for a five minute trip, yep - I'll decline. And I value that information.


Me neither and I am Enjoying 12% cash back on my gas and also my drinks if i buy inside the station. And also enjoying the trip lenght and direction.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

songoku said:


> No Uranium...the furthest you could reach is Uranus


What did Spock find in the toilet? Captain's logs.

Why did Captain Kirk pee on the ceiling? He wanted to go where no man has ever gone before.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> @rkozy You're starting to sound like one of those guys who thinks he's so wise & clever because your per-mile profit is higher, at the expense of turning down so many rides that at the end of your 10-hour shift you only netted $50.


He don't drive no 10 hr shifts. ?Like some of us he is a smart driver. Sorry if that pisses you off, but many of us go for high $$ per hour on a smaller number of hours.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

Uberscum said:


> One way I would justify is my thinking about the long-term. Those short rides is a sacrifice. In the long run a platinum driver like me would get preferred rides over the next driver that's a block away for a better ride. Or, it would be more consideration given to me over a blue platform when certain other situations arise such as being deactivated for some stupid reason, or being selected at the airport queue when I'm third out or 4th out over a driver who is first in the queue and the longer ride. But not just for that, its overall standing and Ubers eye as a prodigy son LOL
> 
> 12% cash back at the pump, 25% discounted mechanical work, and since the rider can see my status as a platinum, maybe more tips.


 Even if you accept 100% of the rides they still don't care about you . There are a number of people that think if they sacrifice by taking bad rides UBER will pay them back with good rides . Pay yourself back and be selective . There are no UBER gods that like some drivers more than others . The algorithm hates us all . Make your own luck .


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> He don't drive no 10 hr shifts. ?Like some of us he is a smart driver. Sorry if that pisses you off, but many of us go for high $$ per hour on a smaller number of hours. :smiles:


Ok so $20 net after 3 hour shift? $50 net after 3 hour shift? In all cases, laughable, but if it works for you, great.

You guys drive so smart that you come on forums to whine daily about how terrible it is and how it isn't working out for you


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> He don't drive no 10 hr shifts. ?Like some of us he is a smart driver. Sorry if that pisses you off, but many of us go for high $$ per hour on a smaller number of hours. :smiles:


Just curious, but how is that done when you can't see the information about the ride in order to make a good call on whether or not to take it?


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> I mean no disrespect, Uberscum, but you are thinking exactly as Uber hoped you would be thinking when they concocted this Uber Pro scheme. Frankly, I think that the algorithm quickly deduces the drivers more likely to accept less profitable rides at a minimum 85% rate and this increases their likelihood of receiving those rides when other drivers are less likely to accept them.


Well so far I've been getting a good average wise decent trips. Nothing to write home about I get it, but again, I'm looking at the long-term especially if Uber has some crazy idea in the future weather will cut the drivers permanently to downsize just like they did with their employees LOL

And if that happens, crossing my fingers and being a bootlicker to a Nazi company, LOL, maybe I'll be spared. There is no way Uber is going to make drivers employees because it's not working in New York City. Drivers have to drive to a busy area so they can turn their app online. This is one big mess and I don't want any part of it except keeping my future honest as possible. I just found a side gig he pays me in cash to drive him to a work place that does stucco and other stuff Construction oh, he pays me by the mile and I got $80 today for about 6 hours of sitting under tree in my car watching YouTube videos. Tomorrow he wants me to take them much longer distance which will earn me $120 cash.

Kissing some ass may be a good long-term investment in my opinion. The rebels have standards that their egos cannot allow to break. In my opinion you have to be fluid .... nothing is written in stone.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Keep doing it your way, you know everything.
> 
> In the past while in destination mode I had to decide whether I want to take a gamble on stuff like this.
> 
> ...


 Yes . Until you decline too many . Then you are forced to take the bad trip . They gain leverage on your decision making process by erecting the imaginary percentile wall.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Jlynn said:


> Just curious, but how is that done when you can't see the information about the ride in order to make a good call on whether or not to take it?


It is all local knowledge built from experience. Don't take rides from areas that have given low profit (low income, etc.). Don't take long rides. Don't take pickups into high traffic areas. Drive only in peak periods. Then there is personal preference such as I don't drive at night. Not even after 5pm. Each area, I imagine, is different.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> @rkozy You're starting to sound like one of those guys who thinks he's so wise & clever because your per-mile profit is higher, at the expense of turning down so many rides that at the end of your 10-hour shift you only netted $50.
> 
> If your goal is to impress someone with those kind of stats... It's like winning in the Special Olympics.
> 
> ...


 I like cherries .


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Uberscum said:


> Kissing some ass may be a good long-term investment in my opinion. The rebels have standards that their egos cannot allow to break. In my opinion you have to be fluid .... nothing is written in stone.


Uber loves you. You can NEVER be deactivated.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Yes . Until you decline too many . Then you are forced to take the bad trip . They gain leverage on your decision making process by erecting the imaginary percentile wall.


Absolutely correct! They know declining trips left and right will lower their acceptance rate to the point where they are no longer in that status yet complain about it. I don't understand. It's a catch-22 and you have to make a decision. I look for long-term results. It's so obvious that over the years buber has found many more complex algorithms to decide who gets the nuggets and who gets the leftovers. If you can't read the writing on the wall, and get some Supernatural glasses like I have from the future ....oooops ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> Wow. You could have posted this clickbait in the other thread. ?


He must have hit a nerve. There's already 170 posts in this thread.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Make that 171

Telling stupid people that they're stupid, why do I bother? Keep up your minwage efforts, driving so smart


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Rog'O Datto said:


> I only have to get 400 over 3 months to keep platinum. Market difference maybe? Honestly 400 trips in 3 months is seriously pushing it here.


Yes, point levels vary drastically by market.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

Ever notice that while Uber spends so much energy offering things such as Uber pro which at one time according to what I read the higher levels offered a increase in drivers pay. Now I see that’s no longer included and is gone and dead. So they offer things that as independent contractors that we are claimed to be we should have anyhow...i.e. distance, time, and really the end destination as well. But now Uber gives 2/3rds of that if you take all their shit rides and keep 85% AR. The items they offer doesn’t cost Uber a nickel but Uber acts like they are offering drivers the holy grail. When really all drivers want is a increase in drivers rates. Which Uber refuses to do. So it’s business as usual at Uber. Hope AB5 passes and Uber is held to the fire in California and hopefully other states follow!


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Make that 171
> 
> Telling stupid people that they're stupid, why do I bother? Keep up your minwage efforts, driving so smart


It depends, if you are young and robust like I used to be 35 years ago LOL, I could work in a warehouse for 15 to $20 an hour after experience. Or go to school and make money using your brain instead of your brawn.

But there's another class of people who are older such as myself. I have minor physical issues and so on, so this is good for me for the moment because it doesn't involve a lot of physical labor. I can load luggage I can unload luggage even the heaviest one I have a technique which I use. So there is a demographic of drivers who like the flexibility, and their they're have older age symptoms that gets in the way .....

I agree that this gig is a losing proposition, but I've been doing it for over two years and surviving with some extra dough in the bank. If that pattern changes to a negative in my financial interest, that is the point will I will make a decision immediately about what to do within the next day. Believe me I'm no shill, I just want the truth whether it's good news or bad news. I don't care. I cannot fool my brain .... I can't fool myself. I don't sugarcoat anything and I tell everything as I see it. Any other method in my opinion would be dishonest to yourself if not everybody else around you.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Make that 171
> 
> Telling stupid people that they're stupid, why do I bother? Keep up your minwage efforts, driving so smart


IF that was directed at me, you need to back off.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

:'(


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Lmao at their “airport priority matching” 6 min trip going NW.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You realize not everyone is going 6 minutes, right? Were you expecting Uber to have the guy going 25-30 minutes wait a few hours in order to save that trip for you, in case you happened to be coming to the airport to drop someone off today?


Some stupid people can't be helped.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

BMH said:


> Why do you cancel 21% of your rides? Just give me a few examples. That seems extremely high.


My cancels are extremely high because I'll get pinged with 6-7 back to back to back when we have a concert or festival here, and I can't possibly accept them all. Then we have times here that they want you to drive 30 minutes to p/u a PAX for a $3.00 ride, I cancel those and they will send them until they throw you off line. When I was new I used to do them, until I realized I didn't have to accept them. I guess now 99% of the drivers here are doing the same, because they will send so many you have to go offline for a bit. The only reason I'd ever want gold is to see the extra trip info. But I won't make it due to the AR. Oh well...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Idk if anyone said it, but the advantage of knowing trip duration, informs u if it's worth waiting, or shuffle.

I have diamond and I don't think it tells direction.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Looks like direction is a per-market thing


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> It is all local knowledge built from experience. Don't take rides from areas that have given low profit (low income, etc.). Don't take long rides. Don't take pickups into high traffic areas. Drive only in peak periods. Then there is personal preference such as I don't drive at night. Not even after 5pm. Each area, I imagine, is different.


So what are you saying? Sounds like you don't care which way this goes. SD feeling I get at least


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Don't take rides, period.

That is all.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> Uber loves you. You can NEVER be deactivated.


You have to have an understanding to have a relationship no? I'm not a show but I am an ant. And I will say this, I'm no spokesperson, but I will tell you the following, it pays my bills and that's all that counts doesn't it? Smoke that in your pipe for a little while and see how high it gets you!



lyft_rat said:


> Uber loves you. You can NEVER be deactivated.


What a nice thought for a change.



OtherUbersdo said:


> Even if you accept 100% of the rides they still don't care about you . There are a number of people that think if they sacrifice by taking bad rides UBER will pay them back with good rides . Pay yourself back and be selective . There are no UBER gods that like some drivers more than others . The algorithm hates us all . Make your own luck .


I genuinely disagree with you on many points.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

moJohoJo said:


> Y
> 
> YOU WILL MAKE MORE MONEY BY NOT DRIVING 9 ( or ) 10 miles to get your Uber Pro rewards . Like the other poster said, it's useless . This is nothing but a scam .


I'm not a shill. But I do want to emphasize that there are perks and preferences in the scheme of things. Bottom line, as much as I hate Uber, it pays the bills. Until that stops happening, at that time I will take action. .....It's really that simple


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Dominic_S said:


> I've been put into Lyft's 29 minute and 59 minute penalty box for cancelling or not accepting. I consider it an honor. I'll never change my behavior.
> 
> I do U/L for FUN. I have fun when I pick up the people that I want to pick up. I don't, when I don't.


Good for you . Don't accept every ride, cancel after you accept one, Lyft hates that and if your lucky, i mean really lucky they'll deactivate you . Lyft is way worse then Uber ever was . I say that from my heart . Lyft lies, cheats you out of no shows, gives you trips that are too far away so you'll end up losing money and Lyft will give you Uber rejects all day long . Oh, almost forgot, drivers are not given the opportunity to rate passengers so you'll end up getting the worse of the worse passengers .


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

uber pro? keep that acceptance rate above 85%, proceed to accept 4.33 pool rider, get shot by a deranged rider........= uber pro was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!! you still got 15 cents off a gallon!!!!


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Matt Uterak said:


> Meh. Not totally useless.
> 
> I like the ability to know direction and duration of ride.
> 
> ...


You'll make more money NOT driving more then a few minutes to get a passenger then driving 10 or 20 minutes to maintain your Uber Pro benefits . This won't work for Uber, it'll backfire . What will work is $2 extra for each point , heck, even I'll drive the distance if i can make a couple bucks more . However, knowing Uber they'll probally start with offer of .12 cents for each point and will test it out first to see up to what penny amount will get the drivers motivated enough to go the distance, keep their rating & acceptance rating up .



Jufkii said:


> A real honor to be a newly minted member of the exclusive Uber Pro Blue club. I'm offered "up to" 3% off gas and "up to", up to key words there, 25% off car repairs. If that doesn't pump me up and turn me into a loyal ant I don't know what will.


Was that supposed to be funny, sarcastic or serious ..... ?



raisedoncereal said:


> 5 mile pickup for 4 min trip? No thanks, DF or not
> 
> 
> I do about 200 rides a week. I reject most POOL, and now, trips like these (during DF or not), and a few others. It barely affects my overall acceptance rate. Might make it go from something like 92% down to 90% or so. Maybe a tad lower, since I'll also be declining late night trips > 20 minutes or so (which would have otherwise not triggered the 45+ notification)
> ...


You sound the a little baby, whining all the time about what other people post . Perhaps your a Lyft employee . If you don't like the facts, quit crying like a little baby & live up to the facts, poor little cry baby .Nobody is on your side, poor little cry baby .



Uberscum said:


> One way I would justify is my thinking about the long-term. Those short rides is a sacrifice. In the long run a platinum driver like me would get preferred rides over the next driver that's a block away for a better ride. Or, it would be more consideration given to me over a blue platform when certain other situations arise such as being deactivated for some stupid reason, or being selected at the airport queue when I'm third out or 4th out over a driver who is first in the queue and the longer ride. But not just for that, its overall standing and Ubers eye as a prodigy son LOL
> 
> 12% cash back at the pump, 25% discounted mechanical work, and since the rider can see my status as a platinum, maybe more tips.


NICE TRY, !!! LOL


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Me neither and I am Enjoying 12% cash back on my gas and also my drinks if i buy inside the station. And also enjoying the trip lenght and direction.


I have the trip length, not the direction in my market. I tried to use my Uber debit card, didn't work - gotta deal with that.

Hey, they're finally giving me some stuff that I can *actually use. *And that's just fine by me.

Declined a few pings today that I would have taken before knowing the trip duration, still just fine with my acceptance rate to keep Diamond. One of my more profitable days on the road for a while now.



dnlbaboof said:


> uber pro? keep that acceptance rate above 85%, proceed to accept 4.33 pool rider, get shot by a deranged rider........= uber pro was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!! you still got 15 cents off a gallon!!!!


No pool here! Except the one I'm looking at :biggrin:


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have the trip length, not the direction in my market. I tried to use my Uber debit card, didn't work - gotta deal with that.
> 
> Hey, they're finally giving me some stuff that I can *actually use. *And that's just fine by me.
> 
> ...


Did you go in on the Gobank card or at the Pump?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> He don't drive no 10 hr shifts. ?Like some of us he is a smart driver. Sorry if that pisses you off, but many of us go for high $$ per hour on a smaller number of hours. :smiles:


I'm also looking to minimize the wear and tear on my vehicle. The less empty miles you drive in a day, the longer you can go between oil changes, brake jobs, and new tires. That strategy can also cut gallons per day off your fuel bill. It's just simple business smarts.

Some people here think you can drive a car for free, because Uber will reward you somehow for having driven more miles to pick up passengers. The smart drivers know that Uber does no such thing.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I was given Diamond.
I need 1800 points to maintain, in my market.
Pretty sure this 3 month period will be the only time I'll be Diamond.

Also in my market, the trip duration and direction is given.
In the 2 days I've worked so far, I've had 2 wrong directions given.
One said SW, when the ride actually went SE.
Last night I had one that said North, and it went South.
Not too much confidence in the direction notification.
Others seeing this?


----------



## rubisgsa (Jul 3, 2018)

OP join date jun4 2019 go learn something newb before you get pwned


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Rockocubs said:


> Did you go in on the Gobank card or at the Pump?


Tried to use the Gobank / Uber debit card recently to buy a bottle of water, it was declined although the balance should have been sufficient. Kind of scared to deposit anything to it until I find the time to figure out what's up.


----------



## DontCaravan (Jan 16, 2018)

rkozy said:


> I don't think it takes a degree in psychology and economics to figure out that Uber spews a bunch of a BS to its drivers for the sole purpose of screwing them out of money.
> 
> In fact, Uber's excruciatingly high churn rate is damning proof that most people who sign up to drive figure this out very quickly.


No, it doesn't take a degree. It does take some common sense to reverse engineer what they are doing and use that to your benefit.



rkozy said:


> I don't think it takes a degree in psychology and economics to figure out that Uber spews a bunch of a BS to its drivers for the sole purpose of screwing them out of money.
> 
> In fact, Uber's excruciatingly high churn rate is damning proof that most people who sign up to drive figure this out very quickly.


They figure out that they can't be profitable with the data and information Uber gives them. Others learn to make it work with their own data and information.

It's interesting to see how people react to the app.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> I have the trip length, not the direction in my market. I tried to use my Uber debit card, didn't work - gotta deal with that.
> 
> Hey, they're finally giving me some stuff that I can *actually use. *And that's just fine by me.
> 
> ...


How's your job working out for you at the Corporate office ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> How's your job working out for you at the Corporate office ?


Oh lord. Been a long time since I had one of these. Not only am I a real driver, I'm well liked and hated by other drivers on this site in person.

But great comeback! Very original ?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

rkozy said:


> I'm afraid I may have to turn down good pings just to make sure my AR% doesn't climb above 85...because I hear everybody who qualifies for Uber Pro is involuntarily opted-in to the program.
> 
> I don't want to deal with this garbage. I just want to deny crap pings 100% of the time, and not have to worry if my run of good luck will push my AR% into territory where I'm forced to agree with their idiotic terms of service.
> 
> ...


To go that far means in the long run you'll be losing money . Why are we going that far nowadays ? Lyft cannot keep their drivers because after drivers figure out that their making below minimum wage and get treated like rubbish they quit . Then they have no choice but pass on those trips to you .



Benjamin M said:


> Oh lord. Been a long time since I had one of these. Not only am I a real driver, I'm well liked and hated by other drivers on this site in person.
> 
> But great comeback! Very original ?


Fake drivers say the same thing . Yep and you drive 30 miles to get trips just to get your benefits, too....right ! LOL



dnlbaboof said:


> uber pro? keep that acceptance rate above 85%, proceed to accept 4.33 pool rider, get shot by a deranged rider........= uber pro was well worth it!!!!!!!!!!!! you still got 15 cents off a gallon!!!!


You hit it right on the nail head . It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out either so right on to you . Don't be taken for a fool .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> Fake drivers say the same thing . Yep and you drive 30 miles to get trips just to get your benefits, too....right ! LOL


Believe what you want to ? Starting my day driving around RVA.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Benjamin M said:


> Believe what you want to ? Starting my day driving around RVA. :smiles:


No wait . I was wrong....you really drive 50 miles to pick up a passenger going 2 miles to a bar because you get 15 cents off a gal. Check . Got it now .


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

moJohoJo said:


> No wait . I was wrong....you really drive 50 miles to pick up a passenger going 2 miles to a bar because you get 15 cents off a gal. Check . Got it now .


I avoid the bar crowd. Next? ?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

moJohoJo said:


> You'll make more money NOT driving more then a few minutes to get a passenger then driving 10 or 20 minutes to maintain your Uber Pro benefits . This won't work for Uber, it'll backfire . What will work is $2 extra for each point , heck, even I'll drive the distance if i can make a couple bucks more . However, knowing Uber they'll probally start with offer of .12 cents for each point and will test it out first to see up to what penny amount will get the drivers motivated enough to go the distance, keep their rating & acceptance rating up .


Meh. That isn't an issue in my market. I float in the 90% acceptance range.

Uber pays a long distance fee for any real distance.

My strategy has netted me in the $.7x per mile and $30/hr gross during weekends. Weekdays the mileage net tends to be a bit higher, but the hourly is lower. I base from home because the area is quite small and my house is almost dead center. I read, play video games, Schtupp the gf, etc while waiting.

If that stops working or they reduce rates, I may modify my approach or stop driving.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

raisedoncereal said:


> Don't take rides, period.
> 
> That is all.


 Or only take the rides you want .


----------



## scooter1307 (Aug 20, 2017)

I love Uber pro!!! I'm diamond and with the Uber card I get at least 15% back on fuel. I also drop at the airport and get an instant pickup. But by far my favorite feature is the tell me the length of the ride and direction. With over 9,000 rides between Uber and Lyft. I love what Uber has done.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> You're a type who reads only what you want to see and ignore everything else
> 
> https://www.uber.com/us/en/drive/uber-pro/
> Keep doing what you're doing.
> ...


Remember Goober changes the rules weekly. We had that at first too.....


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> So don't use any of the benefits. You're so smart.
> 
> I don't remember reading anything that says you must use your benefits once you reached a status.
> 
> ...


THEN QUIT WHINING CRYBABY ABOUT WHAT OTHER ( REAL ) DRIVERS POST, HYPOCRITE .


----------



## ubergrind (May 23, 2017)

I don't know what you guys have against ol' Junebug...Junebug is less likely to cause a problem than Madison, Taylor, or Kayla. When I see those names pop up I immediately decline or cancel. Their entitlement and/ or boyfriend issues can lead to massive problems or possible deactivation. This group is also highly likely to live in apartment buildings they cannot afford with amenities they do not need. They are hazardous to drive and statistically speaking unlikely to leave tips since they think they are already paying too much and don't understand why you won't do drive through, have water or can't stop in the middle of the street to pick them up in their exact location.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

ubergrind said:


> I don't know what you guys have against ol' Junebug...Junebug is less likely to cause a problem than Madison, Taylor, or Kayla. When I see those names pop up I immediately decline or cancel. Their entitlement and/ or boyfriend issues can lead to massive problems or possible deactivation. This group is also highly likely to live in apartment buildings they cannot afford with amenities they do not need. They are hazardous to drive and statistically speaking unlikely to leave tips since they think they are already paying too much and don't understand why you won't do drive through, have water or can't stop in the middle of the street to pick them up in their exact location.


I get these people all the time and many of them think us drivers are excempt from receiving tickets for parking in an intersection, parking in bus zones, stopping in the middle of the Street with traffic in front of us and cars pushing us from behind . One lady told Uber that we were arguing about why i couldn't stop for her in the middle of the Street but no arguement ever occurred then Uber sent me their Community Standards . Dumbest thing i ever got from them . I never argued with her but rather would not pick her up 
because of it being a hazard otherwise i would of been impeding traffic or more then likely have gotten into an accident . Community Standards should of been sent to the stupid, ignorant passenger who was more deserving of it . I didn't deserve to be given their Community Standards . " Safety is our main priority "they say . LOL .


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> I seldom cancel or decline, I'm happy for pings. So keeping my acceptance rate high isn't a problem.
> 
> But if it's a thirteen minute pick up for a five minute trip, yep - I'll decline. And I value that information.


Yeah, but at least for the past year or two I always get told how long and how far away the pinger is. I learned from this forum - and also a few miserable personal experiences - to never accept a ping that is more than 10 minutes away. One glaring example:I was coming home from Bradley airport last summer and I got a ping that was 20 minutes away. I was in a whimsical mood and I accepted it. I ended up somewhere in Middletown (if I am remembering correctly) and when I got to the pingers home he only wanted a ride to the local gas station to buy a pack of cigarettes.

I made the best of it. I toured Wesleyan University, visited the R. Julia bookstore, had a bite to eat. I wondered if Janis was Ubering anywhere near the college but I knew that it was probably better to stay incognito. So I ubered my way back to Fairfield County.

Even this morning, when I left my condo at 3:30 AM, I was getting pings from 25 minutes away. If any one of them was going to be a "long trip" 45+ minutes, I would have accepted. As it is, I simply laughed.


----------



## Kembolicous (May 31, 2016)

sheonlydrivesdays said:


> Here's something that happened to me. I got "Gold" status once I got my 600 points in three months. Then I had to earn another 600 to keep the gold status in the next three-month stretch - which I did. Then I had to earn 600 more points to hit Platinum. Uber started sending me little messages over this past week reminding me how close I was to getting Platinum status. I wasn't paying attention to the fact that the three-month stretch I was in ended on 7/31. I needed 100 more points and I wasn't going to get that in 2-3 days anyway at 1 point per ride.
> 
> However, I did find it interesting that on Tuesday, July 30, I waited for 2 hours and 45 minutes to get my first ping. I can't even believe I waited that long but by the end of it it was a little game to me. I HAD to see when I would finally get a ping.
> 
> ...


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

raisedoncereal said:


> So don't use any of the benefits. You're so smart.
> 
> I don't remember reading anything that says you must use your benefits once you reached a status.
> 
> ...


.....sounds like your the one whose whinning, crybaby .


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Ok so $20 net after 3 hour shift? $50 net after 3 hour shift? In all cases, laughable, but if it works for you, great.
> 
> You guys drive so smart that you come on forums to whine daily about how terrible it is and how it isn't working out for you


Nope $45 per hour with regular riders at known times to known destinations with generous tips. $200-300 per week is all I want for a few hours. We whine because we like to and it is expected of us.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

This forum is really big city-centric. I lurked for a couple months before I started driving and was prepared for a bunch of nasty that didn't happen. 

I will accept long pickups and do lots of other things that might be commercial suicide in Charlotte or Raleigh because it's not like that here. 

Diamond was what I was when pro started here and it is useful. Haven't had to change my behavior one iota and in a few nights I am 100 some points towards the 3 month 1000 I need to keep diamond. 

Got a flat. One lug was not the same as the wrench. I have never had triple A get to me in less than 45 minutes. Tried the app. 9 minutes. Some guy in an old car with a trunk full of tools shows up and I'm back on the road. I could rate but not tip on the app. I only had 7 bucks and change on me. 

Time, direction, etcetera is pretty useful to me. Allows me to gauge whether or not to take what Lyft sends me en route and I've been pleasantly surprised by both the Uber stacks and being able to DF back from out of what used to be my area. 

Just observations from yet another fake driver. Two years full time.

I absolutely would not do this in a major metro.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> This forum is really big city-centric. I lurked for a couple months before I started driving and was prepared for a bunch of nasty that didn't happen.
> 
> I will accept long pickups and do lots of other things that might be commercial suicide in Charlotte or Raleigh because it's not like that here.


I work in a small market where Uber pays $0.47 per mile and Lyft pays $0.45 per mile. Accepting long pickups here is suicide, because the fuel alone will run you $0.15 per mile. The minimum fare in my market is $2.01 for Uber, and $2.10 for Lyft.

Do the math. A 10-mile ping will require $1.50 in fuel expenses before you've even earned a dime. Then, if the pax is going 2.5 miles (which many do in this market; today I took one gal six blocks) there's another $0.30 in gas. Total fuel cost is $1.80. On Lyft, I'd net about 30-45 cents. On Uber it would be around a quarter. Factoring in your time for a ten-mile pickup, three minutes of waiting, and another five minutes driving them to their minimum fare destination (for less than $1 profit) equals about $3 per hour after fuel costs. Of course, they might tip...but they usually don't where I drive.

By the way, I'm just calculating fuel as the only expense. Forget factoring in tires, brakes, oil changes, etc. You're effectively losing money on long pick-ups in my small market, and the traffic isn't even really that bad here.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

I get 50% more per mile and drive a disposable car. Sit still for a few minutes and don't rush towards the long p/u and I get the fee. Full rate after 10 minutes so why not pee first?

I don't do eats and pool isn't here. New surge has anomalies and I know what they are in this market. Pops up at nearest underutilized cell tower and goes up and up. Tag it and go where the pax actually are while the ants sit on that bleak unpopulated mountainside waiting for Godot.


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I get 50% more per mile and drive a disposable car.


?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Mr. Yuck said:


> I get 50% more per mile and drive a disposable car.


My car is 11 years old with 155k on the odometer. I bought it last fall for $4,000 with the sole intent of doing rideshare for a couple years, so my investment is nil. It was fully depreciated before I even signed the papers to buy it.

I'm glad long pick-ups work for you in your market. In my market, they guarantee you'll be doing Uber/Lyft as a hobby and not as a money-making venture. Every market is different. That goes for so many aspects of this business.


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Sadly


----------



## LateNightQueen (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm on the fence. Pro just launched in my market, and even in my slowest quarter, still qualified for Platinum in terms of points (and earned 81 of the required 500 points in my market between last Friday and Sat night). The only reason I'd consider boosting my AR (it's at a high of about 42% right now) is because of the free tuition to ASU - I'm just about at the required 3k rides (I'll get them in by the end of the month), and being able to finish my degree (on THEIR dime) would be HUGE. I may play around with measures to protect my AR (like turning off in areas I don't want to pick up in, or en route to hot spots) that won't really affect my income, and see where I would need to go from there IF I were able to take advantage of the free tuition.

Other than that, 12-13% cash back on gas is nice, knowing the duration of a ride is kiiiiind of useless, except if it were a long pickup (and those aren't always horrible to take in my market), it would tell me how bad I want the trip to actually happen, or if it's more profitable for me to take the long distance cancel (good trip? pax is getting a text and maybe a call before I cancel. bad trip? I'll be praying you no-show, and will prob be around the corner by the time the timer hits 5 minutes).


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I would question the value of an ASU degree. Gas is cheap right now and should not be a big impact on rideshare earnings. So do you really want to run yourself ragged to get a high acceptance rate?


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

lyft_rat said:


> I would question the value of an ASU degree. Gas is cheap right now and should not be a big impact on rideshare earnings. So do you really want to run yourself ragged to get a high acceptance rate?


Even if gas remains cheap, maintenance on a car never will be. The additional wear and tear on your tires, suspension, powertrain, etc. is very difficult to estimate, but it won't be free. Nor will it be covered by Uber. Those thousands of extra miles every year spent keeping your AR% at an acceptable level not only diminishes per-mile profitability...it increases your aggregate maintenance costs per-year.


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

A week ago, I became "gold". I looked at the benefits and as usual, there wasn't anything useful to me at all. To maintain gold and get to the next level, I would have to accept too many rides, something that I learned to never do. I always avoid accepting passengers who are 4.79 or lower. I notice that these people usually are the problematic ones. They're the ones with too many requests ("Oh do you have a charger for my phone? Oh let's stop by the Liquor Store/Bank/Whatever. Oh can you turn down the volume of your GPS? Oh don't mind my pet... ermm dog, it's trained.") or sometimes these people simply literally stink because they do physical activities all day or they're butchers who chop up dead animals all day. 

Sometimes when I accept a ride but I notice that the address is actually going to a schoolzone, I just cancel it because I already know the traffic's gonna be horrible there and most of the time, people you pick up from schools, whether they are parents with children or not, only really travel 1 to 3 miles away. You'd be stuck in traffic for 20 to 30 minutes just to earn $3 to $5.

These little Uber "ranks" are pointless as they are now. They provide no benefit at all. They're trying to "gamify" the job by "rewarding" you useless badges and ranks. What is the true reason we drive anyway? It's FOR MONEY, not some damn little cute graphical badge or pointless rank.


----------



## Uberscum (Apr 25, 2019)

GoldenGoji said:


> A week ago, I became "gold". I looked at the benefits and as usual, there wasn't anything useful to me at all. To maintain gold and get to the next level, I would have to accept too many rides, something that I learned to never do. I always avoid accepting passengers who are 4.79 or lower. I notice that these people usually are the problematic ones. They're the ones with too many requests ("Oh do you have a charger for my phone? Oh let's stop by the Liquor Store/Bank/Whatever. Oh can you turn down the volume of your GPS? Oh don't mind my pet... ermm dog, it's trained.") or sometimes these people simply literally stink because they do physical activities all day or they're butchers who chop up dead animals all day.
> 
> Sometimes when I accept a ride but I notice that the address is actually going to a schoolzone, I just cancel it because I already know the traffic's gonna be horrible there and most of the time, people you pick up from schools, whether they are parents with children or not, only really travel 1 to 3 miles away. You'd be stuck in traffic for 20 to 30 minutes just to earn $3 to $5.
> 
> These little Uber "ranks" are pointless as they are now. They provide no benefit at all. They're trying to "gamify" the job by "rewarding" you useless badges and ranks. What is the true reason we drive anyway? It's FOR MONEY, not some damn little cute graphical badge or pointless rank.


Rank in these atmospheres worry me. I don't particularly enjoy dedication to a a company that sucks, but i have to make a living. Kiss up to a point until its not worth it anymore.


----------



## RusDqD (Aug 8, 2019)

I knew this is BS from the start.
Got my first Diamond status, but then they changed hours when I can get 3-points per trip.
And now it is impossible to keep going as Diamond anymore, my rates went lower as I declined/canceled long pickups.
There is no hansome/generous guy who would care about me and my profits.
uber pro sucks


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Dominic_S said:


> I'm now in an Uber Pro market. There's no way I will get even Gold status. It requires 85% acceptance rate and a <4% cancellation rate. GTFO with that garbage. Taking rides that I initially accept and then decide I don't want is far more value to me than any gas rewards. I already have a Bachelor's degree, so free tuition at Arizona State's online campus isn't that appealing either.
> 
> I'm at 71% AR, and 21% Cancellation rate, and I'm fine with those numbers. I drive both Uber/Lyft at the same time, so i'm going to have some cancellations when I get pinged twice and can't make it back in time to the 2nd rider if they are pissed at waiting


Not too mention, if you aren't driving full time reaching these lofty point totals is pretty far out of reach.
Doesn't matter I run a 4.9 star rating, or have been driving for 3+ years and have 2500+ rides and 1000+ 5 star trips.

But if I were driving FT, how would I have time for ASU classes? Not that I need them, I earned my MBA awhile back.
One thing abundantly clear is all this additional crap Uber is playing with is fueling the justification for employee status and a minimum earning. They have also changed the destination filter (in my market) and it is useless unless you specify a "arrival" time - which has to be at least 1 hour in the future, so you are being forced to work at least 1 hour of driving.
And even then, the DF might not direct you towards your destination.


----------

